# you dont own the lake



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Went out today for some white bass fishing and it was rough out there well since I only have a 14 john boat I made a run for the island passing the lump and all the guys catching fish. I found some calmer water on the north side out of the wind and started looking for fish took me a long time to find the first one jigging but there was only the one so I made my way to the edge of the island and seen a few guys jigging so I pulled up with about 60yrds between me and any other boat problem was were I stopped was in the old river and 65ft is deep and I don't have that much anchor line so I moved on in closer still with 40yrd between me and the closes boat. We were not casting at on another but out in the middle with this guy in a much bigger boat then mine comes trolling right at me. He gets so close I can read the name on his shirt then he starts screaming at me telling me I need to move my boat. This guy was about 100yrd away when I pulled and now he is sitting on top of me. The guy acted as if he owned the lake and the fish. This is the first time this has happend to me I have let guys tie up to my boat to catch the fish showed them were and how I was catching put out markers so guys trolling could find them and this jerk runs me off the lake. Pure BS. If any of yall see a guy in a 14ft john boat with rubberducky down the side and I'm catching fish come get in nice and close and we will BS and catch fish together.
James


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Some people have no regard for others, people like that should not be allowed to have a boat. Some people just dont get it.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Rubberducky, you must be a lot calmer than me, If someone did that to me I would be all over his behind.There is no reason for that,unless you are getting tangled up with the guy.There is enough fish for everyone. If I see you I'll tie up with you and fish,.I'll be in a red Bass Tracker 175, hopefully not towing a Procraft behind me..:rotfl:


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

What a jerk, I would have radio 'd it in and took a video or pic as proof with the cell.


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

rubberducky you and I need to tie our 14ft jons together and fight off the waves from the big boats....just for story sake I had a guy do that to me when I was bay fishing for trout except he was still anchored about 60yds away yelling at me and threatening to come over...He got quiet though when my dad told him he'd pierce his scrotum with the gaff if he did...I was probably 14, but I still think that was the best trout I ever ate.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

You can whip out a video camera and watch him change his attitude!


----------



## dlcole76054 (Feb 8, 2010)

Digital pictures sent to TP&WD about fisherman harassment will get their attention...you have as much right on the lake as anyone. Some digital cameras (like mine) will also take video. Tell the yeller what you are doing and see what he's going to do...LOL.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Rubberducky you are a good guy. Do not let that (Lake Hog) get you down. I was on the lake Monday at the hump and this man called us over and we tied up 20ft away and showed us (Saltwater Suckers) how to do it. If I ever see you I will stop and get some tips and tell lies.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

astro said:


> rubberducky you and I need to tie our 14ft jons together and fight off the waves from the big boats....just for story sake I had a guy do that to me when I was bay fishing for trout except he was still anchored about 60yds away yelling at me and threatening to come over...He got quiet though when my dad told him he'd pierce his scrotum with the gaff if he did...I was probably 14, but I still think that was the best trout I ever ate.


Sounds like fun to me we will sit out the and throw stuff at them. Don't you love it when your standing on the front of your boat and they come flying past wide open and water comes over the 
Front.
James


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Some people have no respect for others, I have been on the whites where there was so many boats on top of the fish that you could have walked from boat to boat and everyone was catching fish! And then you have the people that will Troll around you while your sitting there jigging catching one after another and dont have the snap to stop and join ya! No need to get ugly about it because a bad day fishing is better than a good day @ work!


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but what would video accomplish? Report him to whom? It's not against the law the be an a**hole, just bad form. (I'm not defending the jerk, btw, so don't be hatin' on me)

I do think the scrotum/gaff solution has merit. When someone asks why you have a gaff on your 12' jonboat, you just tell 'em "its an a**hole hooker".


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

rubberducky said:


> Sounds like fun to me we will sit out the and throw stuff at them. Don't you love it when your standing on the front of your boat and they come flying past wide open and water comes over the
> Front.
> James


 You need to get some TX>numbers and give them to the local gamewarden thats what we pay him for! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's tough stuff there. Maybe they leased the fishing in that area from the gov. like BP did the oil.:rotfl: Either way take it easy and don't let people ruin your whole trip.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Tailshot said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but what would video accomplish? Report him to whom? It's not against the law the be an a**hole, just bad form. (I'm not defending the jerk, btw, so don't be hatin' on me)
> 
> I do think the scrotum/gaff solution has merit. When someone asks why you have a gaff on your 12' jonboat, you just tell 'em "its an a**hole hooker".


 Hahahahaha an a hole hooker I actually keep a gaff in my boat its smaller the a net. What makes it so bad with the waves I was limited to were I could fish and that was one of the few areas I could fish safely.
James


----------



## Gwandrews (Apr 7, 2010)

Dont worry about it. It happened to me on LLD i was in my kayak and this asian guy starts getting upset and scream in whatever language it was. I paddled over to see if his balls where as big as he thought, needless to say he some excuse saying he was screaming at his brother. Shake that one off and keep on fishing. It seems people that have the bigger boat like to talk **** lol, but i may be on my kayak but ill still paddle up and paddle smack you!!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Just curious, what kind of boat was he in? I will make it a point to keep my eye out for him...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

It looked like a brand new triten (not sure f that's how to spell it) bay boat.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

No fun fishing to far away from people then they can't hear ya hoop & holla when you got a fish on.... Sure wish I was with ya to tell'm to stick it in his arse!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Gwandrews said:


> Dont worry about it. It happened to me on LLD i was in my kayak and this asian guy starts getting upset and scream in whatever language it was. I paddled over to see if his balls where as big as he thought, needless to say he some excuse saying he was screaming at his brother. Shake that one off and keep on fishing. It seems people that have the bigger boat like to talk **** lol, but i may be on my kayak but ill still paddle up and paddle smack you!!


LOL! Paddle Smack'um!! I love it! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## KeithAlanJones (Jun 6, 2006)

That kind of jerk can only win if you let him get to you. The trick is to let him be angry without you seeming to even care. This will increase his anger level and YOU WIN because his day is ruined and his blood pressure is up and you just shrug it off.

On the other hand if you get into a yelling match with the jerk, you are just 2 idiots yelling at one another on the water. Thats no fun.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

First, let me say you are brave to go out there in a 14 footer.It gets rough real real fast! I have a 16ft, that I won't take out there! I have a 19 ft. teal and white Chapparal, for the big lake. Us 2 Coolers need to stick together by putting "2 Cool" on our boats. I always have a camera handy for close-up shots of numbers of A------and their boats!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

a flare gun might be a good investment if you are in a 14 ft jon boat on Livingston...just in case you run into bad weather or new a Triton Bay boat...just sayin' *S*


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

With a Texas CHL, you can carry regular flares! LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Some people who I know and respect will not like this answer, but I have always been too blunt. The problem is he was a troller instead of a fisherman. There is nothing wrong with trolling in the lake to find fish ( I don't ) , but when that is all you know how to do, they seem to be the rudest people on the lake. MANY times I have found fish on a slope when there was not another boat within site. Thirty minutes later a boat whizes by and sees my rod bending. He then starts trolling back and forth over the spot I was casting to, but now he basically keeps me from fishing. He will even say I am in his trolling lane! I have been doing this more years than I care to admit, and in my opinion trollers are not fishermen, but rather rude boaters.

Taking pictures and calling the Game Warden does nothing, I have done it. I had pictures of him too close to me and calling me number 1. The game wardens came and the troller said I cut his line, which was 100% lie. The game wardens said we could both go to jail and wait on the judge or drop it. 

Here is a portion of an article written by John Plumb, a Lake Livingston white bass authority and old guide:

While it's true that none of us own the lake, by law you 
do, sort of, own the spot you are on. Once you've put out your anchor, 
you have staked out your territory. Now, don't expect people to respect 
your claim to that piece of water. They won't for the most part. 
Especially if they see you land a fish, they'll move right in on you and 
be the first to tell you to go to hell if you show displeasure in their 
proximity to you. Forgive them. They know not what they are doing. 
Trollers are the worst for this. I have had them wind up my anchor rope 
in their props, hang my fishing line with their diver lures, and even 
actually hit my boat. Then they are mad because you were, and I quote,
"in the trolling lane."
I am a devoted structure fisherman. I use slabs only I do not allow 
trolling done on my boat. I have found it to be wasteful and 
non-productive as a rule. The folks who chase White Bass are divided 
into two groups. Trollers and slabbers. I am one of the latter. I could 
care less if someone wants to drive their boat all day trolling. It only 
becomes a problem when they invade my space. Having been a guide for 30 
years on Livingston, I have seen it literally thousands of times. I call 
them "find-me-nots". Having talked with numerous trollers, I found a 
common thread between them. When asked why they troll, the answer was 
the same. "I just don't know the structure." That's bull because they were all 
over it. They just are not paying attention to their sonar unit, or just don't
care that they are disturbing that spot, ruining it for everyone.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't lie I troll a lot but I have never let myself get to close to other boats I try to keep my distance and wait my turn when I catch a fish trolling I try to take it out of the lane. And the only reason I troll is because I don't fully understand what my fish finder is telling me but I am learning. I watched this guy troll and were I parked wasn't even in his lane but that's ok I live 15mins from the lake. Will be there more then him and now I got 2coolers watching my back.
James


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Take a pic and post it, so we know what the boat looks like, or get the name and TX # of the boat. You don't have to call the game warden, we just want to know what the guy's boat looks like. So we know,.....how to handle things when he comes around.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Look at it this way, if it was not for those gobs of pond scum the rest of us would not appear to be the good guys. There is always going to be the social cripples amoung us.
Just let it roll off your back. Getting in a battle of wits with that guy would not be fair. He is only half prepared.
I carry my equalizer just to insure that I have something that's got my back. So far I have not had to use this particular one on any body.
It is a 40mm flare gun off of one of my barges. I removed the flare section and replaced it with a 40mm super ball. The one I had in Indinesia would shoot through a cinder block wall. It would probably put a dent in a Triton. One about the size of a wash tub.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I grew up on the south end of the lake and all my dad taught me was trolling. He taught me to respect others on the water and I learned a lot of people do not respect others (I could tell some stories). When I accidentally interfere with another person I always apologize. 
Since joining this board I have learned to better read my sonar and starting to learn about jigging. We all like jigging, but I have not been able to get on top of the fish yet. So we mostly troll the areas I learned to troll as a teenager. I have even found other areas that my dad did not teach me. When we fish we take trolling poles and regular polls rigged with slabs, so we are ready for either type of fishing. 
I have "2 cool" on the side glass of my boat. I look forward to meeting others, but right now I only fish on the weekends. We are in a 32 year old tri-hull Invader with an equally old, but reliable 115hp Mercury.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Were can I get a 2cool sticker to put on my boat?


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> Were can I get a 2cool sticker to put on my boat?


I just used the extra TX numbers/letters in the package.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Well stated Whitebassfisher!!!!!! I have witnessed jerks in 2 states now. I started fishing in Galveston, must i say more? I have to say you guys on the freshwater forum are a great bunch to fish with. Luckily I have not witnesses any jerks in Livingston. If you aproach right you can tie to my boat any day. Especially if you have kids on board. It's great to fish and share!


----------



## mustangpfaff (Jan 25, 2010)

*I know the Feeling!!!!*

My wife and I recently bought a boat but we are still working on getting it running right. So for now we are bank fishing. We have been going down to Browders' below the dam for a while now and mostly fish on the coldsprings side. We try to be courteous at all times. (Even though boaters can get really close when they try to drive into the slough.) A couple of weeks ago we were fishing on the rocky side where the river runs through. (I like to fish in the current.) My wife was casting towards the dam on the point and I was not far away but fishing in the current. One boat came up and anchored a little bit out from where my wife was but they were courteous enough not to fish where she was. About 10 minutes later, an older guy drove his boat up and started casting almost at her feet. He ticked her off pretty good. The final straw came when the caught her line. The second time he did it she told him that she was going to cut his line and keep the lure. Since she is not one to back down, she told him that she was there first, why didnt he move. He kept fishing there for a few minutes and then went on his way.... talking about city folks. I think that a country person would have more respect so I guess its obvious who shouldnt be there. I have a 10 foot surf rod that I use out there and 4 oz of weight. I could easily pick him off... .heck she could have with her 2 oz. Yall boaters just keep this in mind if you are out there and there are people on the bank fishing. Personally, I would love to have my boat up and going and get up by the dam but its not in the cards right now and im stuck on the banks. Until then, Ill keep killin' them from there.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Couple weeks ago, a buddy of mine and I were in my nitro fishing about 50-60 yds off the bank just south of tigerville... The jetskis were annoying enough, but then a yahoo in a 20'+ deckboat(one of the big hurricanes), went by at full throttle, about 50 yds from us... ok, a bit close considering how big and open that bay is... but no biggie... we he made about 3 or 4 more passes, each closer than the other, until his last pass was easily within 20 yards.... c'mon guy... really??? the next we saw him comin, i up-anchored and moved further from the bank, right out into the area he'd been heading through... 

I was tought that you steer clear of all other vessels, and especially if they're anchored and fishing... doesnt matter the size of their vessel... its just not good manners to go whizzin by people like that... its how people get hurt...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

People will do things in their boats that their would never attempt in a car. Must be the illusion that the water is soft.
They all have drivers license to be on the road but would squeal like a pig under a gate if you suggest a boater operators license.
So fool rush in and all we can do is duck.


----------



## grey ghost (Oct 16, 2007)

i'm continually amazed at how poorly people act on the water in general. growing up, my dad always taught us to give a wide berth to other boaters especially ones that were not underway. if you pull into a tight area, you slow down so you don't totally disturbed the other people.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I just don't understand way people have so much trouble just being polite out on the water that little boat of mine don't put out much of a wake but I slow down if I'm anywhere close to someone that little wake could knock someone off there feet if there not looking. I say all of us 2coolers get together out on the lake and run all the a holes off the lake fore good.
James


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with holding your ground or not allowing someone to take advanage of you. But be careful how you pump yourself up on how your going to get physical when you come across someone who does something that makes no since what's so ever. They have no since or they wouldn't do what they did, they're the kind of people that will pull a weapon of some sort and use it. Instead prepare your mind on thinking how you can get out of a situation where you can make your point and still be polite, even if it's their fault. You be the adult.
At a young age I was trolling the shore line on lake Conroe when two guys and a what appeared to be a drunk chick come out of nowhere and threw their anchor almost in my boat. I told them they had the whole lake what are you trying to prove? The two guys jumped in the water and started thrashing around and one of them had a handgun in the water with him and started shooting it around. He was shooting it underwater and out and I left as quick as possible. And no, there was no time to get numbers.
There's no patch of water, fish or pride worth a confrontation where no one is going to win. Approach these people to teach them manners, we all know what their mood will be if we're shaking our fist. You're not a wimp if you use your mind, it's no fun being at the end of a gun. Just be careful.


----------



## Talon (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been on the water all my life, whether on a bank or boat and was taught to be respectful to others on the water. Not only is it just common sense but in some cases it's a legal obligation. If someone comes flying by you in your boat and they cause you harm they are responsible for what they have done. Now I am not trying to get all legal here, but I agree with Sunbeam on this one regarding a license to operate a boat, they make offshore captains have a license, why not freshwater too, you're still a captain of a vessel. Once I was on Lake Worth(less) in north Texas one late night when this fruitcake came up on my starboard side and was almost successful in grabbing my boat at the front of it. I was actually looking down idling out of the cove buckling my vest up. He acted like something was on the trotline he was checking in the cove holding his hands out like you wold if describing a large fish, or tellin a fish story! ha... Anyways I told him let me swing my boat around and told him to grab the front of it, he said ok while reaching down in the bottom of his boat for something....Needless to say I gave that 115 hp Mariner all the fuel those carbs would suck down and got outta there!!! Luckily I didn't get robbed that night, which was his motive for sure! He was lucky too that I didn't shoot his dumb *** as I had a pistol laying between my legs he couldn't see. I went to the marina and called the cops then left. Violence or Drinking till drunk on the water in a boat is pure stupidity and shows inexperience of the person or persons acting out. Rubberducky......you did the right thing by just letting it roll off your back like water does a rubberducky! He will end up hitting that big baddddddd stump on the south end this summer if karma has its way....I'm done...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Many many great posts guys, but bottom line is you just never know what jerks out on the water will do. Especially, if they think no one is looking... Always be prepared to take care of yourself and your family and don't count on anyone else to help...not much else really matters!


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

tbone2374 said:


> Many many great posts guys, but bottom line is you just never know what jerks out on the water will do. Especially, if they think no one is looking... Always be prepared to take care of yourself and your family and don't count on anyone else to help...not much else really matters!


Absolutely!!!
I think somehow allowing him to see that I had a firearm without actually having my hand on it or trying to overtly intimidate him with it may have gotten the point across. What a POS.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

True, You must be very careful... After all, it is a "concealed" Lisence. I have several friends, that always bring a firearm, even though they don't have a CHL. But, I see that would be a large deterrent for a big mouth to think about!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would like to make a couple of points here.

First I agree with Johnmyjohn that being cool headed is the best way to handle it. Like the CHL class teaches, try to cool the situation down, using your head. Only react enough to keep yourself from harm, and after that let the authorities handle it. If laws were not provably broken, the authorities may not do anything, but getting too angry won't improve your fun either. 

Second, no matter what way or how we fish, manners matter. The same way I don't like people invading my space, I should not invade theirs. If a trollers "lane" is marked by 2 buoys that are not too far apart, I avoid his space. Prime fishing spots are not big enough to allow a troller a mile long "lane", but a distance the same as you would anchor from another boat is reasonable. Reason and manners matter. Mainly, if someone was fishing there before you, then don't stop or prevent them from fishing the spot they are fishing. 

Mustangpfaff's post is very true too. A boater does not have any more right than a bank fisherman. I run into that mainly below the dam or up in creeks during the spawn. 

I have an old saying: "Old sayings got to be old sayings because they are true." I say that because an old saying comes to mind here: "You catch more flies with honey than vinegar." 

Follow the lead of someone like SS who is most likely to start the conversation in a friendly way. If the other boat has kids, be on best behavior and try to help them catch some too. I bet most of us on here are the type who get as much or more fun seeing kids catch fish than catching fish themselves.

I'll get off my box now.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I fell like I handled the seduction the right way I did say a few things that didn't need to be said but as he was wanting to get violent I just decided the 2 against one wasn't going to be much fun on a boat in rough water so I just left. After reading so many of yalls post makes me fell better knowing that its not just us guys in the little boats getting pushed around out there. I got my boaters education when I was 15 so I could drive my dads old boat around down around sargent and to this day I still cary my card even thou I don't have to. I believe that the guys that act an a are driving there first boat and have never been in a small boat.
James


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

as long as you shut off your big engine and float in, you are always welcome to fish as close to me as you want. if you act like a fool though, i can be a bigger fool. the fish belong to us all. it is ok to share them when they are biting. if you can fish during the week you have a lot less of the problems. that is why i am glad most people still work.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

That's the worst part of it it was in the middle of the week.


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

A little clarification, there is always two sides to a story. I was on the lake to witness this foolishness. The Triton had two markers out and was trolling between them with no boats in the area. After catching some fish, boats started moving in on them, one of them being a johnboat that anchored off the end of one of the markers.
Maybe if Mr. Rubberducky would have stayed off the marker just a little more there would have been no issues. Just my opinion.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

That was me and from were I was I only seen one marker and I was back behind the other boat out there that was closer. And. When I first pulled up and tried to anchor up in over 60ft of water he was trolling to the east of were I was and when I moved in out of 60ft of water he trolled WAY back to the south west right at me. There was so much room for him in that area I was still in 40 foot of water and a long way off of his marker he could have turnd his boat to either side and had plenty of room. !ut like I said I could only see one marker from were I was maybe I was in the wrong but that dose not give him the right to pull up on my boat and start screaming at me. Next time if I pull in were some one is trolling they need to stay back tell me in a calm manner what I have done and ask me to please move.
James


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I must agree with SS. Take a photo and post it here on 2cool. Let us know what he and his boat look like. Report his TX numbers to the Game Warden and report him for harrassment. There is a lot of water out there and ther's no need for anyone to act that way. If you are anchored, another boat has NO Call to troll too close to you without permission to start with.


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

Very true Lone Eagle, but by the same token, if you are trolling a lane that you have marked, people shouldn't anchor on top of your lane either. There should be respect both ways.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

I was sure grateful when I learned how to find fish and catch on slabs! Now I try to stay as far away as I can from the people trolling!They will figure it out one day it has been much more productive to me!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I did not see a lane marked like I said I only seen one marker and even with that I was not in his lane I was out at least 80yrds from his marker. And if you were out there this guy wasn't just screaming abou me but everyone that was fishing that area.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

megafish said:


> I was sure grateful when I learned how to find fish and catch on slabs! Now I try to stay as far away as I can from the people trolling!They will figure it out one day it has been much more productive to me!


It is a lot cheaper to slab, jig or even use crankbaits. However, there are times that it is just not feasible and trolling is the best way. Have seen times and have discussed this on this site last year that we (we being several experienced fishermen) could not get a bite except for trolling. A man that guided this lake for a couple years stopped guiding because he firmly believed that the only way to catch whites was to slab or jig for them. His customers found other guides that did whatever it took to produce fish. I quote his favotite saying, "White Bass do NOT Suspend!" I ask him to explain how they were caught trolling or on crankbaits if they did not suspend.....He Never had an answer to that question. He also did Not last very long as a fishing guide on Lake Livingston or any other lake after this one.

Just a "Little" commom sense and courtesy goes a long way. White Bass are very plentiful on this particular lake and most locals will help anyone if they will just ask. Last year and for many years in the past, I have given fish to people that were having trouble catching them. After more than 24 years of fishing on Lake Livingston, I have learned that it is Not usually people that fish a lot that treat others nasty. These folks are what some call weekend fishermen/women that get a little time off from their heavy work schedules and to be honest; really do Not know how to fish properly and are too proud to ask the local people what to do. There is plenty of room for everyone that is fishing. This means that trollers should be respected and they should respect those that do not troll and those that use slabs, jigs or crankbaits should be respected just like they should respect others.

See Y'all good folks on the water.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

srshafer said:


> Very true Lone Eagle, but by the same token, if you are trolling a lane that you have marked, people shouldn't anchor on top of your lane either. There should be respect both ways.


That is true, IF your lane is not ridiculously long. A troller does not deserve claim to any more water than a slabber.

How far apart were the buoys? I realize this is a huge exageration, but If drop a buoy while going over the 190 bridge and another near the dam, am I the only one allowed to fish that stretch?

Magafish wrote: _I was sure grateful when I learned how to find fish and catch on slabs! Now I try to stay as far away as I can from the people trolling!They will figure it out one day it has been much more productive to me!_

Slabbing is MUCH more productive! When they are biting good you can catch 3 slabbing while a troller turns around.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Slabbing puts more fish, and bigger ones too, in the boat. You just can't turn around and troll back through the school quicker than you can bring one up and unhook it and go back down.
I had to use the decoy marker technique today to pull a troller out of the way. Toss a marker out close to where they were trolling, jig a little bit, and they gravitate over that way. Then you can go and anchor up where you want, even if it was right in their old path. .
I have seen more than one day however that trolling and nothing else, especially late in the summer, would catch fish and other methods did not. And their are times when customers want to troll because it is too hot sit still and fish. 
White bass suspend pretty often and when I see them on the screen staying in only one depth I strip out that much line and jig the middle of the water column. It's really fun to connect with them like that.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I fully agree with you on all of that, SS. I have also used the markers to distract trollers....as well as a few other tricks of the trade that we all learn...LOL.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Hahahahaha I'm going to have to try that next time I'm out there. I'm going to just drop the marker out and watch them go around and around.
James


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree, I believe most experienced fisherman prefer to jig. I love the feeling when you are under a hungry school, it doesn't get any better than vertical jigging. But as Lone Eagle as stated, there are times when trolling works better. White bass are like hunters, sometimes I think they like the hunt of the moving trolling bait.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, I am an opinionated person, but I will admit there are times when whites will only hit trolling; or that is about all they will hit. Suspended fish are hard for me. 

And yes, white bass do seem to be hunters. Why else would they eat so many shad they regurgitate and keep feeding? You know you have had a good day on the water when not only is there lots of fish poop but also regurgitated shad littering your boat!


----------

